# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Does SARM have any affect to heart problems?

## a527

does anybody knows if S4 or ostarine have anything to do with heart??
i had a heart attack, 2 years ago. Now i m fine and train like beast with my doctors advice.
i have read all the reviews and information about SARMs but i still need your opinion before i ask my doctor...

----------


## SouthernS

Well, SARMs are tissue selective. In particular they target skeletal tissue (which the heart is not). Now, Ostarine is much more tissue selective than LGD-4033. Even being selective there are minor affects on other systems (non skeletal, sexual etc) but it is much less than AS. S-4 has a place, but really you only need Ostarine or LGD (the vision sides of S4 can be annoying for some). They are not methylated, so you won't get the liver toxicity of something like anavar or dbol .

The biggest concern if I were you is watching water/salt retention due to estrogen. You will get some estrogen elevation on SARMs, best to do labs frequently and use an anti estrogen to keep that in check. 

What are your goals? Mass? Cut? Recomp?

----------


## a527

i need to gain about 2-3kg of muscles and cut.......
what anti estrogen will u advice me?
i m 80kg , 176cm ,15- 20%bf i think , what is the best for me for a 8week cycle??
doing cardio 4 times a week

----------


## SouthernS

Keep Exemestane on hand, liquid form is fine.

----------


## bobtail

If I had a heart attack I would be one scared puppy! I have had Ostarine recently send my BP through the roof (165/108). I'm thinking that would be not good for an MI patient. I can't say it would do that to you but just tell you it does tend to do that to me.
I have some beta blockers and I'm going to take a real low dose of Ostarine, monitor my BP, and pop some beta blockers if it gets too high.
This is by no means medical advice! Just be safe, man!

----------

